

Ask YC: which hosting providers have hosted some recent successes into the big time? - petesmithy

i.e. which hosting providers have a proven track record of helping clients robustly scale their server infrastructure as a new service gains traction and becomes a 'big' site..?
======
brk
I can personally provide an inverse vote for Rackspace. I would 100% recommend
people to avoid them. More than willing to elaborate if anyone needs more
details.

~~~
aristus
25 Ago 2003: Rackspace launches "hacker-proof" anti-DDoS system. Issues self-
congratulatory press release.

26-28 Ago 2003: Most of Rackspace offline due to hackers taking them up on
their challenge.

:( To be fair, they did some hand-holding afterwards but we had already moved
out.

------
shafqat
MediaTemple - they host some of the big guys. They also take care of the
little guys like us!

